# Adding a HUD from a vette?



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Probably not, at least not easily

the vette and camaro are pretty similiar


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...*IF* the 'interface-connection' is there, it's probably possible.

...maybe someone like Vince could provide a more "knowledgable" answer than I can?


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

I believe it will be blurry or you will see a slight double image. HUD cars have a specific HUD windshield which has a special piece of plastic between the two pieces of glass where the HUD displays to prevent a blurry image or a double image.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Why not go after market HUD? I'm sure there are many applications.


----------

